# Ultra Trek or Stoulquist?



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Want to buy a more comfortable PFD.
I reckon I have narrowed choices to:
Ultra Trek (about $140)
Stoulquist Fisherman (about $190)

I am just over 6' and weigh about 100kgs.
If money were not a consideration, does anybody have an opinion on which way they'd go? (maybe someone has done some homework on these and could save me some leg work?)

Cheers,
AK


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Adrian,
I too have been tossing up between these 2 jackets.
Unfortunately, I don't think there is a store that has both in stock so you can try them out one after the other.
I have tried them on, but not on the same day.
What I believe I have found is that the Stohlquist appears to have more body adjustment in it. this means that you can adjust it so that the jacket shouldn't ride up when you're floating in water.
The other thing is that I believe that the lower part of the pack padded section starts higher up your back than the Ultrtrek. This means that there is more chance of the back of your jacket sitting above the back of your seat back in stead of against it. Important if your seats have high backs like my revolution or your Prowler. http://www.kayakproshop.com is selling the Stohlquist Fisherman for $101.15US plus $33.00US freight to Brisbane at the moment. They give a better freight price for more than 1 jacket also.
Still thinking about it at the moment.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Im a Stoulquist fan. 6 foot 1, 86kgs and have no issues with it. Nice comfortable fit. Got mine from Ben at Wavemonkey (http://www.wavemonkey.com.au). Yes they are expensive, but had the fishing angle (pun intended) that I wanted. Read, I could go for a fish with my yak, a paddle and gear in PFD, and not carry a heap of gear for a casual outing. On my two, so called 'BIG' offs, was easy to get back on board. No issues with my APEX seat and clearance. Hope this helps.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Thanks all, for your thoughts.

Rod - we are on the same side of the river - if you decide to jump towards the Stoulquist, maybe we could "bulk order" from the states as you suggested, to reduce freight.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

FishinRod said:


> the lower part of the pack padded section starts higher up your back than the Ultrtrek. This means that there is more chance of the back of your jacket sitting above the back of your seat back in stead of against it. Important if your seats have high backs like revolution or Prowler.


I have the high backed Apex seat - would the higher-up-the-back padding with Stoulquist be a benefit or a nuisance with this? Anyone know?


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Adrian,
I honestly don't know. Roscoe Canoes at Lutwyche have them in stock. I believe that they would let you try one on with your seat to check it.


----------

